# How to add thumbnail images of movies to WDmedia player?



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Does anybody know how you go about adding thumbnail images of movies to WDmedia player? I have two and the older model (no HD support) only shows the text of the movie the image window is blank. 

Thanks


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I am not familiar with the device, however a quick search suggests that thumbnails are only supported for .m4a, .mp4, .mp4a, and .wmv. files.
Maybe a later firmware update will rectify this issue or you could try converting the file to one of these formats.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## tonydp (Sep 10, 2010)

You have to name the image the same as the video file. I think this is what your asking. I have a wdtv. 

Family.mkv
Family.jpeg

Or 

Vacation2012.iso 
Vacation2012.jpeg


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

tonydp said:


> You have to name the image the same as the video file. I think this is what your asking. I have a wdtv.
> 
> Family.mkv
> Family.jpeg
> ...


I tried that however it did not work. I wonder if I have to put all the videos in there own folder. right now they are all in the rout directory. All the files are in iso format.


----------



## tonydp (Sep 10, 2010)

Mine are i a root folder too. Try unplugging the power from the player.

Head over to wdtvforum dot com for more info.


----------

